# Pedal Car people.....Here is a $4000 beauty...



## IngoMike (Dec 11, 2016)

https://monterey.craigslist.org/atq/5914894593.html


----------



## bricycle (Dec 13, 2016)

That is BEYOND kool!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 13, 2016)

That's unreal!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 13, 2016)

VERY NICE Austin J40. I restored and owned one for about 10 years, then had to sell to pay bills and buy more neat stuff. My Late ( and Ex) Father in law used to own a British car dealership in Winnipeg, Canada. My ( ex?..after divorce?) Brother in laws had one as kids, then my ( ex?..still with us) Mother in law gave it away!! ( in the 1960's)

 

 

 

 

 My name, Bob Mclenaghan is acknowledged in  David Whyley's book  " Austin Pedal Cars" for some Austin "Pathfinder" photos I supplied for the book via my late Father in laws archives.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 13, 2016)

Nice Johnson/Merc stuff!!!


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 13, 2016)

One just like it in the Blackhawk Museum out here.


----------



## SHO2010 (Dec 14, 2016)

4 Grand I could buy something with a real engine that I could drive for that.


----------



## carolinaskies (Dec 22, 2016)

West Coast prices... I had one slightly better sold for a fair $1900.  You DO NOT want to try to ship one of these... too damn big!  

They are scarce, but unless in nice shape $4000 is pie in the sky.   I got lucky and scored mine for $900 at an estate sale and was tickled until I lugged it for several months to shows to finally find a seller who recognized the diamond in the rough.


----------

